# Broken Crank?



## spthomas (Dec 21, 2006)

My daughter's 1998 Altima died suddenly. I checked the fule system, it's pumping. The engine code is 11, which says cam position sensor. I had it towed to a garage, and the last guy I talked to said the crank is turning, but the cam isn't. Makes me think timing chain. BUT he said he can SEE the timing chain from the top (they pulled the valve cover), and it isn't broken. Which leaves a broken crank? That doesn't seem feasible.

So, any ideas about this?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Replace the sensor


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Can they actually see BOTH timing chains? It has two, an upper and a lower chain. Broken chains on later Altimas is pretty rare. I'd consider Londonderry's suggestion , if the cams are turning. Unless you know who is working on your car, I'd want to see what is happening myself.


----------

